# Vanilla Bean



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 4, 2014)

For those of you who remember Snow Drift Farms,  they had an EO called Vanilla Bean.  I Loved it and bought a lot before they went away. But now it's gone and I'm not finding anything to replace it with.  Maybe I'm just missing it?  What do you use for vanilla?


----------



## SoapyGoats (Jan 4, 2014)

New Directions Aromatics has a Vanilla EO. It smells like Vanilla extract, it's Ok in CP. Turns it a med dark brown.


----------



## lsg (Jan 4, 2014)

Wholsale Supplies Plus has Vanilla Bean Noel, which has good reviews.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=4860


----------



## Ancel (Jan 4, 2014)

I've used Essential Depot's 'Vanilla' f.o., it's very sweet and candy like on it's own, but it works well with Peppermint e.o..


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe what I really need is some education!
What I don't get is all the different kinds for example vanilla oleoresin versus vanilla absolute versus whatever else I find?


----------



## lsg (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is some info.:

http://vanilla.com/vanilla-oleoresin-and-absolute/


----------



## indulgebandb (Jan 4, 2014)

I second the one from wholesale supply plus- it's a dupe of BBW's vanilla bean Noel and smells almost exactly like it. That is the lotion scent I wore exclusively before I started making my own so I was quite picky about it.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 4, 2014)

lsg said:


> Here is some info.:
> 
> http://vanilla.com/vanilla-oleoresin-and-absolute/



I looked at this site and it looked like the absolute would be good. I might be dense but I didn't see how to purchase the absolute or does it mean the extract?
I'm so confused !:crazy:


----------



## lsg (Jan 5, 2014)

Absolute is different from extract.  Vanilla extract contains alcohol, which is a no, no for soap.
Here is where I get my vanilla absolute:

http://www.edenbotanicals.com/vanilla-absolute.html


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

lsg said:


> Absolute is different from extract.  Vanilla extract contains alcohol, which is a no, no for soap.
> Here is where I get my vanilla absolute:
> 
> http://www.edenbotanicals.com/vanilla-absolute.html



So do you use absolute in CP and if you do how much ppo?  That web site says it's thick
Questions questions


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 6, 2014)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Maybe what I really need is some education!
> What I don't get is all the different kinds for example vanilla oleoresin versus vanilla absolute versus whatever else I find?




I miss snow Drift Farms.


----------

